# Nederlandse interface van Word Reference



## Hans Molenslag

Wat vinden wij eigenlijk van de Nederlandse gebruikersinterface van Word Reference? Kan beter, hè? Wie gaat daar eigenlijk over?


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zou het niet weten. Ik gebruik de Engelse interface.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zie geen verschil tussen de interfaces van de diverse talen. Of zie ik iets over het hoofd?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Ik zie geen verschil tussen de interfaces van de diverse talen. Of zie ik iets over het hoofd?


Als je helemaal naar beneden scrollt, zie je onderaan het scherm een donkerblauwe balk. Daarin staat helemaal links de "style" die je gebruikt (waarschijnlijk is dat bij jou "WR style") en daarnaast een taal. Dat is de taal die je gebruikt voor de interface. Als je nu klikt op de taal, dan kan je een andere interfacetaal kiezen, waaronder Nederlands.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, inderdaad, maar de drie verschillende interfaces zijn voor elke taal hetzelfde. Mij vallen in elk geval geen verschillen op.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Ja, inderdaad, maar de drie verschillende interfaces zijn voor elke taal hetzelfde. Mij vallen in elk geval geen verschillen op.


Je spreekt over drie interfaces: dan heb je waarschijnlijk op de style gedrukt en niet op de taal die ernaast staat. Je moet op de taal klikken: dan krijg je een venster met 13 talen. Als je daar dan op Nederlands drukt, dan worden de labels van de knoppen toch Nederlands i.p.v. Engels.


----------



## bibibiben

Aha, het gaat niet om hoe het forum eruitziet, besef ik nu. Ik dacht dat Hans M. de vormgeving op het Nederlandse forum maar niks vond, maar het gaat hem om de vertalingen! Oké, nu ben ik weer bij.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Oké, nu ben ik weer bij.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ja, ik bedoelde de vertaling. Ik zie op het eerste gezicht geen echte taalfouten, maar wel heel erg veel onnodige hoofdletters op z'n Engels, enkele losgeschreven samenstellingen en allerlei storende inconsequenties.


----------



## bibibiben

Mij viel vooral de vertaling _een moment geleden_ voor _a moment ago _op. Het doet een beetje vreemd aan. Ik zou daar _zojuist gepost/geplaatst_ van willen maken. Ook wordt er het een en ander onvertaald gelaten. Als je het doet, doe het dan goed, zou ik zeggen. Verder zag ik zojuist dat _forums_ en _fora_ door elkaar gebruikt worden. Niet consequent.


----------



## Peterdg

Als ik me niet vergis, zijn de vertalingen gemaakt door verschillende forumgebruikers. Je moet het anders eens vragen in het "Comments and Suggestions" forum.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Kunnen we niet gezamenlijk proberen de vertalingen op te schonen? Bestaat daar animo voor? De meest voor de hand liggende foutjes kunnen zonder al te veel poespas weggewerkt worden, maar bij twijfelgevallen zouden zich nog best interessante discussies kunnen ontspinnen. 

Ikzelf of iemand anders die zich geroepen voelt, zou bij de moderatoren van deze site om toegang tot de Nederlandse bestanden kunnen vragen en vervolgens de rol van projectleider op zich kunnen nemen.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Kunnen we niet gezamenlijk proberen de vertalingen op te schonen? Bestaat daar animo voor? De meest voor de hand liggende foutjes kunnen zonder al te veel poespas weggewerkt worden, maar bij twijfelgevallen zouden zich nog best interessante discussies kunnen ontspinnen.
> 
> Ikzelf of iemand anders die zich geroepen voelt, zou bij de moderatoren van deze site om toegang tot de Nederlandse bestanden kunnen vragen en vervolgens de rol van projectleider op zich kunnen nemen.



Deze draad kan een vergaarbak worden van suggesties worden, wellicht? En misschien wil jij dan als vergaarder en doorgeleider willen optreden?



Hans M. said:


> [...] maar bij twijfelgevallen zouden zich nog best interessante discussies kunnen ontspinnen.


Een twijfelgeval is waarschijnlijk _thread_. Ik zeg liever _draad_, maar niet iedereen zal ik in die voorkeur meekrijgen, denk ik.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Goed, wordt vervolgd.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Door omstandigheden was ik dit onderwerp een beetje uit het oog verloren, maar belofte maakt schuld. Inmiddels heb ik het bestand met de Nederlandse vertalingen toegestuurd gekregen. Het is een flinke lap tekst in xml-formaat. Ik ga me er de komende tijd wat mee bezighouden. Wanneer ik vragen heb of hulp kan gebruiken, laat ik hier van me horen.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ben benieuwd. Ik had nooit verwacht dat het om een flinke lap tekst ging. Het leek zo behapbaar.


----------



## Red Arrow

Er staat een dt-fout bij een van de meldingen.

"Hij/zij heeft je vernoemt in een bericht."


----------

